# Remote Users on Windows Server 2003 R2



## Bdogle (Dec 3, 2010)

I have set up a computer to allow remote users to log in my network remotely. I have created an account under the "Remote User" section of the "Active Directory Users and Computer".

When logged in as this user, no programs show to be installed on the machine even though programs are installed on the administrator account.

Is there a way that I can make specified programs avaliable on the remote account.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You need to move the short cuts from the administrator's profile (C:\Documents and Settings\administrator\Start Menu\Programs) to the all Users's profile (C:\Documents and Settings\all users\Start Menu\Programs)


----------

